# GTR vs GTR, which one do you like?



## SkylinePAP (Sep 12, 2009)

Love this pic! Take that Ultima!







[/IMG]

SkylinePAP


----------



## EPRacing (Jul 3, 2007)

I will say that GTR will win


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Quality pic, I'm loving the look of the R33GTR!


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

The 33 looks nice but there is something about the Ultima!

Hard choice but i would go with the Ultima.


----------



## SkylinePAP (Sep 12, 2009)

Both cars looks mean from the back. That R33 looks like it's gonna go for it, High Boost!


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

Both looks amazing. One of the best pic on here.


----------



## Billy0090 (Jun 7, 2011)

do u recon hes giving a count down from 3 ? then drag race?


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Epic image :clap: and yes my money is on the GTR :chuckle:

from the back that GTR looks like asiasi's 33 :nervous: it could well be him starting the count down with the middle fingure


----------



## synistrGT-R (Oct 15, 2007)

New York plates on the R33, cant really read the one on the Ultima though. Awsome pic though.


----------



## Brian220 (Mar 10, 2005)

Does the Ultima still hold the world record for 0-100-0?


----------



## gkazan (Jul 25, 2005)

I'd probably give him the finger as well..  

I'd take the Nissan every time over anything else


----------

